# Walleyes from last Sat. (Pics)



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

Here are a few 'eyes from last weekend. From l to r my brother, my cousin and me. Not going to tell where we caught them. :gag: They averaged about 16 1/2 to 17 inches


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

Nice work. That is a sweet pic of the moon on the water behind you!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Good catch, I didn't notice the moon.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Good job! They look tastey!

If thats the moon.. theres two of them. :lol: 
Never know in about summers in ND, It could be reflection of the flash on snow flakes..


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

Didn't you hear, the earth now has two moons! One, is the moon, and the other is Chuck Norris's head!


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

I didn't notice the moon either. I didn't know what those things were


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

Booster said:


> Didn't you hear, the earth now has two moons! One, is the moon, and the other is Chuck Norris's head!


I heard that Chuck Norris created the second moon by roundhouse kicking Mt. Everest into orbit.

Sorry for the off-topic, but I couldn't resist!


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

NICE!!!!


----------



## bulkdriverlp (Apr 21, 2008)

i like the one in the middle, btw nice fish


----------



## talkdirty2em (May 14, 2008)

that sound pretty preverted man I hope i dont look like a prevert but thats my opinion :eyeroll:


----------

